# Exchange Server 2010- Public Folders



## Jausht (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey

I want to create a Public folder under the ALL PUBLIC FOLDERS, But it is not giving me any options to create it. I did right click on it , but it doesn't show me any option. However, I am able to make new folders under the SEARCH PROVIDERS. Is I have to make them under shell or their is some other way to do it?

Please advice

I have one more issue, On a exchange 2010, I have a one user struggling with GAL. I deleted and re created a new profile for him on his computer(outlook), It works for him for 1-2 days , then it again goes back to its old one list. I don't know why only is he?

Any comments?

[email protected]


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You will probably need to create a Public folder store first (not created by default), and use the Public Folder Admin tool in Exchange ESM to create your top level folders.


----------



## Jausht (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay..Thanks..Let me try and let you know


----------

